# Best dog breeds for households with children



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought this would be an interesting thread as it is certainly something that I have researched in the past as a mum to an eight year old and 5 year old twins.

I agree that all youngsters need to be educated on becoming dog savvy regardless of breed but younger children are often clumsy without meaning it!

I Have just got a cav pup and am amazed at how gentle and calm she is around children. As a result these defo get my vote as the ultimate family dog as I've yet to find anyone with a bad word to say about the breed temperament wise.

Previously I had a Lab pup but he was a particularly pushy dog who ultimately wasn't satisfied with plain old family life albeit with lots of exercise & as much stimulation as we could give him. He is now a fully grown dog and living with a couple experienced with gun dogs. From the snippets I hear the boy is thriving and shaping up into a nice little working dog. 

Despite being led to believe that Labs were ideal family pets ours proved to be the exception to the rule! 

I'd be keen to hear your views/ experiences on what breeds make the best/ worst pets to have around children.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it`s the temperament of the dog and how he is trained, not the breed.  My kids were all brought up with GSDs.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't have kids and highly doubt I ever will but know these more from experince.

In all honesty I've never seen labs as "family" dogs because most only tolerate kids with some that do but also labs are more heavy handed and i've known many kids repeatedly knocked over by kids. I've known springers to be quite "Meh/Whatever" with kids and Barney was terrfied of them but through training he became fine with them but he never truly wanted to interact with them.

Staffies on the other hand, my god my friend has 4 she breeds and shows them. They are so wonderful with her kids, so gentle and so calm but still interact and play but never hurt the kids. Hell they all sleep on her kids beds (she has three), they allow the kids to play with any puppies they have etc and even give up prized possessions for the kids, rather than herself :lol:

I think for me the worst kids dog would be a chihuahua probably due to how small they are, i've come across many kids bit my chihuahuas because the dogs were either scared of them or they hurt the dog by accident because they were too rough. 

I'm sure all dogs are good with kids and i'm not blaming any breeds but this is just what i've seen from experience.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

That is one of my concerned with my daughter. She still occasionally pulls the cats tail and gets told to play nice. Although I would like a dog very much (situation doesn't allow) I don't think she's ready yet. If I have to wait a bit until she's 4 or 5 then it might be a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Any breed as long as its trained right.

Cavalier's would be my first choice if I had to worry about a child as our cavalier is so...soft you would poke him in the eye and he would just fall back to sleep.

Shetland sheepdogs are good with children, and both of mine are great with my little brother and his friends but so is my GSD.

Growing up I had a staffy, collie, lurcher and a lab as well as a rough collie.

I really do think its based on how they were trained. However a hyper breed like cocker spaniel might not be the best option with small children (I was knocked intoa river by one who belonged to my mums boyfriend).


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Another vots for staffies, I've not yet met one that didn't adore kids and hang of their every word and action. There are a total of 6 in my family, all think kids are the best thing since sliced bread. Staffies are often called 'nanny dog' because they're so good with kids.

My friend has GSD and he is so incredibly sweet and patient with kids. He plays hide and seek with them and everything lol.

But as above, it's all about the training.


----------



## flatcoat (Aug 7, 2010)

Baby British said:


> I thought this would be an interesting thread as it is certainly something that I have researched in the past as a mum to an eight year old and 5 year old twins.
> 
> I agree that all youngsters need to be educated on becoming dog savvy regardless of breed but younger children are often clumsy without meaning it!
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think Retrievers are very good , This is in my experiences. Ihave a Flat Coated Retriever he is amazing but he is bouncy ... if you want a more docile dog go for a Lab, One time someone pulled my dogs tail , though I got very angry at them my dog didn't seem to mind ! He is amazing with children his only flaw is that he is very bouncy but once flatties are 3 or so they do calm down quite a bit !! Labs are good too though I personally prefer energetic dogs and have found that Labs can be quite calm, not saying this is a flaw infact some people will find this an attribute to the breed !


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Boxers. I think these are the greatest of all breeds for people with children.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Probably a CKCS if I'm honest. Nice little dogs, but little so wouldn't have to worry if it was an exuberant pup whereas exuberant larger dogs like labs are easier to knock littlies flying.

Staffies are meant to be good with kids like labs but I'm not sure how big they actually get. I just think sometimes it could be easier with a smaller build of dog so when he/she gets a bit excited or silly they are not likely to send anyone flying :laugh:

I think adult labs would be great family pets but when younger bit like goldens can be nutty and take a while to mature. Especially teaching not to jump up, mine is almost 2 and pretty good now but at 18 months he would still do it and he weighed a good 30kgs then.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason2 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Boxers. I think these are the greatest of all breeds for people with children.


Think we'll agree to disagree.

Another breed that are allover the place energy wise, I was knocked over a few times by various boxers, don't get me wrong they pinned me down and licked me half to death but still quite scary. I also know of too families who gave up their boxer because they were two much for the kids. Have also seen a few boxers in training classes where the owners and kids come in and the kids are scared of the dog because it's so high wired and throws itself at them.

I like boxers but don't think they are the best dogs for kids, not for joe bloggs atleast.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Can I put my vote in for Newfies and even Saints.
My lot are so gentle around my kids, if fact any kids, the worst they ever do is lick your face... oh and the occasional knock over.
My kids use mine as pillows, cushions, footwarmers.....etc


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Saint bernards? LOL they're massive!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

BigBearsRule said:


> Can I put my vote in for Newfies and even Saints.
> My lot are so gentle around my kids, if fact any kids, the worst they ever do is lick your face... oh and the occasional knock over.


I'd add to that vote. My neighbor has one with a 6 year old and a 18 month old and they just ride the newfie around the house, he's so sweet and so gentle with the kids. BFG always comes to mind :thumbup:

My neighbor tells me both kids love to cuddle up and just lay either ontop of him or next to him and he's very gentle and calm around them. Get him down the park and he's crazy, runs about knocking dogs and people over as he goes :lol:


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Saint bernards? LOL they're massive!


...and, so are Newfies!
My youngest was not quite 3 when I brought our ~Newfi pups home. Hes only just 4 now and we have the Saint aswell.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

To be perfectly honest there are very very few breeds that i think children are suitable for under the age of 5.

Even my "family friendly" cocker has not been the most suitable dog due to his excessive puppy mouthing (which pretty much all puppies do) and once he got a bit bigger his bounciness. Now at 20 months he is a dream and great with children but it was hard work managing the early bit and having older children would have made alot of difference.

Leaving breeds aside the most important things IMO are

How robust are your kids (can they tolerate being bowled over, mouthed, jumped up at)
How good are your kids at following the rules (eg DO NOT annoy the dog etc etc Leave the puppy to sleep etc etc)
How rough are your kids (clearly a smaller breed is going to have to withstand the inevitable "overhandling" that occurs between toddlers and a new puppy so whilst a Cav might be a good puppy for small children can it withstand the children without becoming snappy)

Until your kids can handle the rigours of bringing any puppy into their world then get any slightly older rescue that is used to children  

One of the top reasons we see on here for people needing to re home (or worse) their dog is due to the dog not being very good with the children, or the children not being very good with the dog . Clearly it's a good reason but is also a warning to really think about it before you commit when you have very young children


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

BigBearsRule said:


> ...and, so are Newfies!
> My youngest was not quite 3 when I brought our ~Newfi pups home. Hes only just 4 now and we have the Saint aswell.


I have always understood Newfies where one of the best breeds with youngsters due to their steadiness


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

If you say boxers are not the best with children, how can you say saints are LOL


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> If you say boxers are not the best with children, how can you say saints are LOL


Because boxers are loony bouncers but Giant breed dogs tend to be more steady  Size isn't the issue its the character of the dog.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Because boxers are loony bouncers but Giant breed dogs tend to be more steady  Size isn't the issue its the character of the dog.


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Are all Boxers the same? I've only ever met one when a friend of mine had one when we were kids, and it was completely loopy and hyperactive!


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

So why are boxers recommended for people with kids then?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

dogs 101 said that CKCS were one of the best family pets. I don't have any experience with them, so I must beleive in the gospel of tv (I'm going to get square eyes, aren't I? :lol: ) Greyhounds are brill- every dog is different but many greyhounds just sleep all day- whether children are climbing on them or not. They're not cuddly-cuddly though, as in they might be loving and love cuddling, but they're very unsquishy dogs during the actal act of hugging!- pretty bony! :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

pugs and french bulldogs:thumbup: brilliant little dogs with kids


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a border terrier and he is just fab with my 5 year old... they do have their moments and with being a pup Ted is a bit nippy sometimes but only when he's feeling playful.

Ted is great. I can't recommend him enough!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SlingDash said:


> Are all Boxers the same? I've only ever met one when a friend of mine had one when we were kids, and it was completely loopy and hyperactive!


i'd say it's a very common breed trait.

Some i've met are wonderful laid back and no problems whatsoever.

Not sure why they are recommended for kids? it could be because they are VERY kid friendly they are generally VERY friendly with everything and just want to express this in a mad energy form :lol:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> Mad energy


A perfect description of the Boxer I knew! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Staffies and pitbulls but can be mouthy as puppies not good as they have powerful jaws. Newfies and saint bernards my neighbour has two small children and a saint bernard the dog loves the children and the children "walk" him with mum holding another lead. Labradors and golden retrievers are good generally have stable temperments and are placid. I wouldn't get a boxer yes they love children but they're so high energy and bouncy that they could hurt a small child without meaning to.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Pugs are ideal with kids. They were originally bred to be childrens companions so have a natural love of children and people in general (or they should have!!) and are very kind and patient. Of course, like all breeds it depends on the individual dog and how it is raised and kids should always be supervised around them.

Labs are lovely family dogs but until about 2 years old are a bit bolshy to be with very small kids. They can do a lot of damage knocking a small child over, completely by accident. They require lots of training and discipline and sensible owners!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> So why are boxers recommended for people with kids then?


They would be fine for older kids who can withstand the knocking over.



Jess2308 said:


> Pugs are ideal with kids. They were originally bred to be childrens companions so have a natural love of children and people in general (or they should have!!) and are very kind and patient. Of course, like all breeds it depends on the individual dog and how it is raised and kids should always be supervised around them.
> 
> Labs are lovely family dogs but until about 2 years old are a bit bolshy to be with very small kids. They can do a lot of damage knocking a small child over, completely by accident. They require lots of training and discipline and sensible owners!


I agree on the Pugs front :thumbup: I tell my walking mate all the time i should have had a Pug (he has 2). The little ones ADORE them and they are very chilled and tolerant. Great for younger children as long as you ensure they aren't being pulled about too much  but thats the same with any pup.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolfhounds are great - they are really gentle and not overly bouncy, a great companion for kids. Only downside is that the kids can't really hold the lead.

Red and white setters are great too - they really adore kids. They can be quite bouncy, so they are better with slightly older kids.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Aren't English Bull Terriers supposed to be fantastic with children?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

German Shepherds and Mastiffs get my vote :thumbup:


----------



## flatcoat (Aug 7, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Boxers. I think these are the greatest of all breeds for people with children.


I am afraid I don't agree
They are bad for younger children for older children they are fine . Fab Dogs just not for young kids !


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> German Shepherds and Mastiffs get my vote :thumbup:


Can't agree with the mastiffs... at least not the ones near where we live. They are all nasty snapping things


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> Can't agree with the mastiffs... at least not the ones near where we live. They are all nasty snapping things


Well the ones where you live haven't been brought up correctly 
My girl is extremely gentle around kids, Leah84 and Rachy86xx will tell you that!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Goldies get my vote!
But very bouncy/energetic, so probably not best for younger children... my 8 year old has just gotten used to the jumping/banging around...But fantastic temperament.. soft as butter and wants to play allll day! 

(not sure how my frail 65 year old mother will cope when she visits later this year.... plenty of training from now till then!)


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Well the ones where you live haven't been brought up correctly
> My girl is extremely gentle around kids, Leah84 and Rachy86xx will tell you that!


Considering i live near junkies and scum bags... probably not.:scared:


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Any breed can be good around children.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> Can I put my vote in for Newfies and even Saints.
> My lot are so gentle around my kids, if fact any kids, the worst they ever do is lick your face... oh and the occasional knock over.
> My kids use mine as pillows, cushions, footwarmers.....etc


I was just about to say newfies, myself. Don't know enough about St Bernards. Retrievers are also amazing with children. I know nothing about small dogs as I have never had one, but I am sure there are some gentle ones out there.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it all depends on how you raise them. Then again i suppose dogs are like people in some respects. We all have our own personalities and things that annoy us. 

A family friend had a labrador... he was called Gentle Ben(ji) and he was the sweetest dog i have ever known... we used to play with him for hours. He got to 13 and one day snapped and bit someone. Turns out he had a tumour on his brain and had to be put to sleep


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

flatcoat said:


> I am afraid I don't agree
> They are bad for younger children for older children they are fine . Fab Dogs just not for young kids !


Never found a problem myself. Older dogs are gentle with youngsters and even pups know when they can and cant play. My lot follow my friends toddler waiting to see if she has any food and put a lead in the hands of a child my lot walk so slow you'd think they'd stop.

When the baby is here they sit and guard her. We had boxers before kids and encountered no problems at all mixing them together.

Alot has to do with the way the dog is raised i guess


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> Considering i live near junkies and scum bags... probably not.:scared:


Well we all know what those dogs are used for


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Never found a problem myself. Older dogs are gentle with youngsters and even pups know when they can and cant play. My lot follow my friends toddler waiting to see if she has any food and put a lead in the hands of a child my lot walk so slow you'd think they'd stop.
> 
> When the baby is here they sit and guard her. We had boxers before kids and encountered no problems at all mixing them together.
> 
> Alot has to do with the way the dog is raised i guess


I agree with this. My FIL has a boxer but they've not trained it. I think only my FIL actually has some control over him. His step daughter is about to give birth any day so I can see the poor dog being confined to the garden.

Poor boy  If I could I'd take him but he is waaaay too hyper for Luna and she won't tolerate him.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Good old cross breeds get my vote 4 cross breed dogs all have been brilliant with kids :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

malamutes are great with children

just had my OHs friends wee girl (3) sitting beside her and giving Shorty a good rub, she loves em coz they are as daft as her lol

I also have a 4yr old stepdaughter who has been taught how to behave around dogs

Although with young children they can knock them over so you have to keep an eye on them, but you should be doing that anyway 

YouTube - ‪Malamute giving kisses..and talking - Nanuq‬‎


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think we have to differentiate which breeds are actually good with kids from individual dogs who happen to be great with kids.
It is not the same thing.

I also think that anyone who is considering getting a dog, then a dog is capable of living 12+ years. In that time some families may be added to.
So a bouncy dog that is bought for 7-8 year olds may have to cope with new toddlers and babies or in fact younger children from second families.

It also I feel it needs to be a dog that is capable of being _physically restrained_ by an adult should it get out of hand, too bouncy, too playful, too much pushing and shoving, knocking very small children over, lying on them and potentially squashing them. I do not feel voice commands are safe enough really, especially if a dog is overexcited.

Also in the dreadful situation of it biting or mauling a child, it needs to be of a size that it can just be hauled off or thrown out of the way. A huge heavy, muscular aggressive dog in that situation would be a nightmare.

Of course some will already have dogs and I do not mean that they should be got rid of, however if buying a dog when children are being thought about or are already there, then a perhaps a bit of forethought may avoid some dogs ending up in rescue through no fault of their own.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I think we have to differentiate which breeds are actually good with kids from individual dogs who happen to be great with kids.
> It is not the same thing.
> 
> I also think that anyone who is considering getting a dog, then a dog is capable of living 12+ years. In that time some families may be added to.
> ...


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just get a SBT. Why the heck do people continue to get other breeds when SBT need the most help? Perfect family pet.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Just get a SBT. Why the heck do people continue to get other breeds when SBT need the most help? Perfect family pet.


Because not everyone wants a staffy. I know there are plenty who need a good home but they are not always the right choice for people.

In my instance i am a childminder therefore I might understand that they are good family dogs but the public in general don't and therefore it could seriously impact on the amount of work i got (unfairly i agree but its a fact).

People choose the right dog for them based on traits characteristics and looks, its the way its always been and always will be, people often like to own the breeds they grew up with, familiarity, fond memories a basic knowledge of the breed.

You cant blame people for not re homing them you have to blame the morons who continue to breed them despite the over population at present :frown:


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't the government do some kind of breeding ban for a while?


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Just get a SBT. Why the heck do people continue to get other breeds when SBT need the most help? Perfect family pet.


I don't like SBT. So why would i get one?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

there is no definate answer that will suit everyone. it depends on the family, the children, what they want from a family dog and what they are willing to do with the dog...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Can't the government do some kind of breeding ban for a while?


All the government can do is listen to the media and unfairly ban certain breeds that some idiot journalist has decided is dangerous. The government haven't been able to stop dog fighting, badger baiting or anything else that it has outlawed, so trying to ban breeding would be another waste of time. You want to breed your male and female dogs? Go ahead, sell puppies a bit cheaper with no registration, who is going to stop you? As long as people keep buying, breeders will keep breeding. Supply and demand has always been the way and always will, law or no law.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> I don't like SBT. So why would i get one?


I agree. A lot of people love bull breeds, I think they are ugly. A lot of people don't like huge great hairy dogs - I love them. There are lots of dogs in rescue, but we are not all in a position to home a rescued dog.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I agree. A lot of people love bull breeds, I think they are ugly. A lot of people don't like huge great hairy dogs - I love them. There are lots of dogs in rescue, but we are not all in a position to home a rescued dog.


I admire people who rehome rescue dogs. Personally i'm not sure i could cope with the amount of training and care one would need? That makes me sound really selfish doesn't it


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Can't the government do some kind of breeding ban for a while?


Who would police it :confused1: Also all you would then get is any responsible SBT breeders would lose their decent breeding lines and the unscrupulous ones churning out puppies with no thought or care for what happens to them will continue as most are unregistered therefore untraceable anyway.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

A dog is a dog for goodness sake. I don't like. Sound like a little kid man.

The fact that people believe SBT's are dangerous is laughable in itself. I've talked to loads people and their first reaction is "My god, they're dangerous". No honey, any dog can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bull breeds aren't ugly


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> A dog is a dog for goodness sake. I don't like. Sound like a little kid man.
> 
> The fact that people believe SBT's are dangerous is laughable in itself. I've talked to loads people and their first reaction is "My god, they're dangerous". No honey, any dog can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


I agree that any dog can be dangerous in the wrong hands. I don't believe that any breed of dog is born dangerous. But when I decided to have a dog, I thought about what I liked and researched the breed. If you think I sound like a little kid because I don't like the look of certain breeds, then that is your problem, not mine. Why would anyone go and pay a lot of money for a dog they think is ugly?


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> *A dog is a dog for goodness sake. I don't like. Sound like a little kid man.*
> 
> The fact that people believe SBT's are dangerous is laughable in itself. I've talked to loads people and their first reaction is "My god, they're dangerous". No honey, any dog can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


A dog isn't just a dog when your child is terrified of dogs. So engage brain before yacking off. In fact i don't have to justify to you or anyone why i don't like SBT.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

TedEBear said:


> I admire people who rehome rescue dogs. Personally i'm not sure i could cope with the amount of training and care one would need? That makes me sound really selfish doesn't it


I don't think that makes you selfish. What would be selfish is rescuing a dog because it was the thing to do, when you know damned well you wouldn't have what is necessary to help it. Nothing selfish about that.

Sequeena, I didn't say bull breeds were ugly - I said think they are ugly. It is all a question of taste, surely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Any breed as long as it is well thought about, trained, planned and prepared for.

But I know many families which have Labradors, Staffies, JRT and Greyhounds, which are the most popular in them.

xx


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Bull breeds aren't ugly


I think in the right hands they are beautiful dogs.. just unfortunately i haven't had good experiences with them which has led to my son being terrified of that particular breed.

I have friends with lovely staffies but i just don't like them.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

No, I just think it's rather insensitive to judge someone on looks alone. Too much emphasis placed on looks. But that's just me. Give me a good personality anyday.

newfiesmum, I'm not having a go, honestly.  I just think that the average family needs to be informed more on SBT's. Maybe they are. I don't know. But, they end up getting another breed and find they can't cope. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> No, I just think it's rather insensitive to judge someone on looks alone. Too much emphasis placed on looks. But that's just me. Give me a good personality anyway.
> 
> newfiesmum, I'm not having a go, honestly.  I just think that the average family needs to be informed more on SBT's. Maybe they are. I don't know. But, they end up getting another breed and find they can't cope. It just doesn't make sense.


It's got nothing to do with how they look!!!!!!!!  I don't like cats... doesn't mean i should have one just because a cat is a cat. I don't like sprouts... doesn't mean i should eat them because a vegetable is a vegetable!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I know it's a question of taste, I just find it sad that any breed is being labelled ugly.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I know it's a question of taste, I just find it sad that any breed is being labelled ugly.


I think ALL breeds are cute as pups :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> I think in the right hands they are beautiful dogs.. just unfortunately i haven't had good experiences with them which has led to my son being terrified of that particular breed.
> 
> I have friends with lovely staffies but i just don't like them.


That's fine  I'm not a huge fan of staffies either but OH loves them (grew up with them) and I'm slowly warming to the staffies who live opposite us.

Too many in my area are aggressive though which is a huge shame.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

TedEBear said:


> It's got nothing to do with how they look!!!!!!!!  I don't like cats... doesn't mean i should have one just because a cat is a cat. I don't like sprouts... doesn't mean i should eat them because a vegetable is a vegetable!


I wasn't responding to you. Please go back and re-read.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> That's fine  I'm not a huge fan of staffies either but OH loves them (grew up with them) and I'm slowly warming to the staffies who live opposite us.
> 
> Too many in my area are aggressive though which is a huge shame.


That's how they are here. It's almost like they have staffies as status pets... "look at me with my nasty growling foaming at the mouth dog that will rip your face off if you so much as look at me"... it's so sad that they rear them in such a way as it DOES give them a bad name.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason, the average family needs to be informed more on a lot of things, but so long as they get all their information from the newspapers, they think they are. I once met a man on the heath with a young baby in a pushchair, who decided to call my dogs and admire them whilst I am trying to stop them getting too close to the baby and scaring it. Anyway, he started talking about staffies and remarked "what can you expect of people who would have a dog like that". I was very annoyed and informed him that my brother had a staffie and a nicer dog you couldn't wish to meet. But he would not listen and still didn't seem to realise that my dog must have seemed like a horse with bit teeth to his child. Idiots like this will never be informed; they don't want to be.

I wouldn't judge a person by their looks, by the way, and if a stray dog or cat landed on my doorstep I wouldn't turn it away because I didn't like the look of it. But when you are talking about buying a certain breed, it has to be a breed you are attracted to in the first place.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> I wasn't responding to you. Please go back and re-read.


No thanks. Heard enough for one day.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

It's rare here to find a bad staffy. They are such lovely dogs who crave human attention. It must be incredibly hard to make one aggressive.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

This thread wasn't started regarding the looks of a dog but the generalised temperament and which overall best suit children.

Sadly there are a lot of dogs in rescues up and down the country for whatever reason. We rescued a lab x lurcher when I was a child and she only passed away a few months ago (I'm 26 now!) Indie was a superb dog and we were very lucky to have her. That said now I have children of my own I would be very wary of rescuing a dog due to not being able to guarantee its back ground history and the reasons why it were placed in a rescue in the first place. The previous owners could have said anything when handing it in (change in work circumstances is a good un!) that doesn't neccessarily create an honest picture of why the dog is no longer wanted.

Some people may think me selfish but I have to put my kids first when making these decisions and in doing so rescuing just isn't an option for me.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

IMO, the vast majority of SBT's (along with a few other bull breeds/status dogs) being bred are not bred for health nor temperament, so id be dubious about having one near children.

Whilst how a dog is raised does greatly affect its charactor, there is also a genetic factor to be taken into consideration.

A well bred SBT, with a traceable pedigree/family tree, yes. But one off the guy down the road wanting to make a few £££, no way.

A rescue that has lived in a foster environment, and have been fully medically and behaviourally assessed can be treated differently, but caution should always be taken with young children, and im glad many rescue have an age limit on kids.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> It's rare here to find a bad staffy. They are such lovely dogs who crave human attention. It must be incredibly hard to make one aggressive.


After seeing grown men booting them down the street i wouldn't say so. Must be nice to live in an area that this doesn't happen. Unfortunately not all of us are that lucky.

After being attacked by a Mastiff whilst out with my 5 year old i steer well clear of any "bull" breed of dog. They just can't be trusted where i live.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I know it's a question of taste, I just find it sad that any breed is being labelled ugly.


Are you saying that there is not a single breed of dog that you don't find ugly? If so, you sound like a very unique friend of mine who thinks everyone and everything is lovely!


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

It's common sense though to not leave a dog and child alone. If you do then you're simply crying out for a disaster to happen.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Are you saying that there is not a single breed of dog that you don't find ugly? If so, you sound like a very unique friend of mine who thinks everyone and everything is lovely!


i can honestly say that i dont find any breed ugly


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> It's got nothing to do with how they look!!!!!!!!  I don't like cats... doesn't mean i should have one just because a cat is a cat. I don't like sprouts... doesn't mean i should eat them because a vegetable is a vegetable!


LOL my OH doesn't like sprouts but always has a solitary one at Christmas!



sequeena said:


> I know it's a question of taste, I just find it sad that any breed is being labelled ugly.


me too, some are not for me & there is one breed which creeps me out totally but none are ugly


Jason2 said:


> It's rare here to find a bad staffy. They are such lovely dogs who crave human attention. It must be incredibly hard to make one aggressive.


People do though, Google Simeon Major if you don't believe


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i can honestly say that i dont find any breed ugly


I definitely don't find Mouse ugly..... :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Are you saying that there is not a single breed of dog that you don't find ugly? If so, you sound like a very unique friend of mine who thinks everyone and everything is lovely!


No, there's not a breed that I don't think is ugly! And I hope you don't mean unique as is 'full f sh!t' which is the tone I get from your post :confused1:

I may not want to own all the dogs in the world (for reasons that they don't fit in with my lifestyle or are too high maintenance) but I don't think any breed of dog is ugly.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Sadly there are a lot of dogs in rescues up and down the country for whatever reason. We rescued a lab x lurcher when I was a child and she only passed away a few months ago (I'm 26 now!) Indie was a superb dog and we were very lucky to have her. That said now I have children of my own I would be very wary of rescuing a dog due to not being able to guarantee its back ground history and the reasons why it were placed in a rescue in the first place. The previous owners could have said anything when handing it in (change in work circumstances is a good un!) that doesn't neccessarily create an honest picture of why the dog is no longer wanted.
> 
> Some people may think me selfish but I have to put my kids first when making these decisions and in doing so rescuing just isn't an option for me.


I know exactly what you mean and this is why I said we are not all in a position to rescue a dog. My adult son is mentally retarded and is at home whilst I work. He loves the animals but can be a bit over the top and never knows when to back off. I have had a golden retriever from a puppy, who loved him, and two newfies from puppies who also love him. I could not risk his safety to a rescued dog.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well who was that guy who kept kicking his SBT for 20 minutes? He was trying to get it attack a friend but it wouldn't. What does that tell you.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> It's common sense though to not leave a dog and child alone. If you do then you're simply crying out for a disaster to happen.


Its not just about leaving them alone together. Attacks can and do happen when the parents are in the same room. 
It happened to an old member on here and they were sitting just mere feet away.

The dog attacked quicker than they could react. Thankfully the child was fine (minor injuries if memory serves me well), and the dog was understandably destroyed.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Well who was that guy who kept kicking his SBT for 20 minutes? He was trying to get it attack a friend but it wouldn't. What does that tell you.


that he is a total scum bag peice of sh!t...


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Well who was that guy who kept kicking his SBT for 20 minutes? He was trying to get it attack a friend but it wouldn't. What does that tell you.


That this particular SBT was probably if far too much pain to even consider attacking 

Any dog could turn vicious. Just like any human could. It's all down to genetics and how you raise them. But as i said before i don't see why anyone should get a SBT just because... you have to WANT the dog you choose and i would never WANT a SBT.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> I definitely don't find Mouse ugly..... :thumbup:


 thank you


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sequeena, I am sorry if you thought I was being sarcastic about my unique friend. I wasn't. She genuinely sees the good in everybody, no matter what nasty things they have done. She will always find some good excuse for them. Can be a bit trying to a cynic like me, sometimes! 

I wish I could find all dogs lovely, but I am afraid I can't. Not that I would turn one away if it were in need. It is still a dog and I love all dogs, no matter what they look like.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

TedEBear said:


> That this particular SBT was probably if far too much pain to even consider attacking
> 
> Any dog could turn vicious. Just like any human could. It's all down to genetics and how you raise them. But as i said before i don't see why anyone should get a SBT just because... you have to WANT the dog you choose and i would never WANT a SBT.


Yes, and so can well-bred puppies from good breeders.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Yes, and so can well-bred puppies from good breeders.


Did i not just put ANY dog??? Maybe i'm speaking Spanish


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Well who was that guy who kept kicking his SBT for 20 minutes? He was trying to get it attack a friend but it wouldn't. What does that tell you.


That the dog was too terrified to retaliate but is now probably suffering from people fear brought on by extreme cruelty. Poor thing's probably a nervous wreck!


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Whatever happened to people just having a good old mutt? Seems people want perfection these days.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Whatever happened to people just having a good old mutt? Seems people want perfection these days.


If i'm parting with hard earned cash i'll choose whatever dog i please. By all means have a house full of staffies if that's what you want.

I chose the breed that was right for my family and i chose well. My son is finally tolerating and appreciating the first dog in 2 years. For me that is progress and am glad i went with the breed i chose.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Whatever happened to people just having a good old mutt? Seems people want perfection these days.


its not perfection people want, its the knowing what to expect from the dog so they know they can provide for the dog fully


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> If i'm parting with hard earned cash i'll choose whatever dog i please. By all means have a house full of staffies if that's what you want.
> 
> I chose the breed that was right for my family and i chose well. *My son is finally tolerating and appreciating the first dog in 2 years.* For me that is progress and am glad i went with the breed i chose.


bless him, will he be ok with mouse? i dont want to scare him


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason, good old mutts are called designer dogs nowadays and cost a fortune!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> its not perfection people want, its the knowing what to expect from the dog so they know they can provide for the dog fully


Clearly we should just wander down to a rescue and pick out a dog by "ip dip" methods... a dog is just a dog after all


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> Clearly we should just wander down to a rescue and pick out a dog by "ip dip" methods... a dog is just a dog after all


i found enie, meanie, mineie mo worls better  :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Whatever happened to people just having a good old mutt? Seems people want perfection these days.


All the "good old mutts" now have silly names and an even sillier price tag, but thats a whole different debate.

This thread is about what Dogs are good for families with children and IMO you cant go wrong with a Rescue about 2 yrs old that has been with children (which is what i said initially)

IMO the dog has little to do eith it, i wish more people asked themselves the question "would my kids be any good with a puppy" and make an honest assesment of their circumstances, the personalities and ages of their kids, the amount of REAL exercise they can give a dog and wether they truly have the time to train and give a pup everything it needs 

Then we might start talking what breed


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> bless him, will he be ok with mouse? i dont want to scare him


He'll be fine with Mouse  He has come on leaps and bounds since we've had Ted. He doesn't like him jumping up or licking him but he will happily sit and stroke him now and have a roll around on the floor.

He met my friend's Springer Spaniel a couple of weeks ago and think she was just that little bit too big for him to cope with but he did go with them for a walk which i was surprised about!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Sequeena, I am sorry if you thought I was being sarcastic about my unique friend. I wasn't. She genuinely sees the good in everybody, no matter what nasty things they have done. She will always find some good excuse for them. Can be a bit trying to a cynic like me, sometimes!
> 
> I wish I could find all dogs lovely, but I am afraid I can't. Not that I would turn one away if it were in need. It is still a dog and I love all dogs, no matter what they look like.


Well I'm a cynic too but can assure you there's not one dog I don't like the look of  Bit hard to be fussy when you own a dog that looks like it ran into a wall 

We are entitled to get whichever dog we choose


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well I'm a cynic too but can assure you there's not one dog I don't like the look of  *Bit hard to be fussy when you own a dog that looks like it ran into a wall *
> 
> We are entitled to get whichever dog we choose


 thats not very nice (but very funny)

:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> thats not very nice (but very funny)
> 
> :lol:


Well she does! :lol:
Actually she has ran into walls several times so maybe that is the reason why :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> All the "good old mutts" now have silly names and an even sillier price tag, but thats a whole different debate.
> 
> This thread is about what Dogs are good for families with children and IMO you cant go wrong with a Rescue about 2 yrs old that has been with children (which is what i said initially)
> 
> ...


Agree completely with you :thumbup: When we decided to get a dog, i had to take into consideration that Noah had a fear so to speak. We researched before we chose on a BT. I now know we made the right choice.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

TedEBear said:


> Clearly we should just wander down to a rescue and pick out a dog by "ip dip" methods... a dog is just a dog after all


You know, they do assessments.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Well I'm a cynic too but can assure you there's not one dog I don't like the look of  Bit hard to be fussy when you own a dog that looks like it ran into a wall
> 
> We are entitled to get whichever dog we choose


Is that why you have a picture of your cat on your Avatar?! I just had a peek at your album and I really can't see one that looks that bad. They are all nice looking dogs.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> You know, they do assessments.


You know... i'm not stupid! Do you understand sarcasm?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Is that why you have a picture of your cat on your Avatar?! I just had a peek at your album and I really can't see one that looks that bad. They are all nice looking dogs.


I did used to have Luna as my avatar 
I love her to bits, including the drool, the snoring etc


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im quite happy to admit i find the vast majority of dog breeds aesthetically displeasing. I even find a lot of SBT's ugly; they look like pigs more than dogs to me.

Im also happy to admit i wouldnt trust either of mine with kids. Alfie because of his over enthusiastic nature and tendancy to jump up and use his tongue. He would hurt a child through excitement alone. He hasnt a malicious bone in his body though.

Oscar just has a streak i dont trust. He's never done anything wrong in his life, but there is something about him that would make me doubt his ability to be around children. He has been around them, and i let them stroke him and make a fuss, but i would have him living in the same house with one, and i wouldn let him mix off lead with one.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I did used to have Luna as my avatar
> I love her to bits, including the drool, the snoring etc


She is beautiful!!!!! Awwww look at those sad eyes!!!!!


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

TedEBear said:


> You know... i'm not stupid! Do you understand sarcasm?


We get you. You don't like SBT's. That's fine.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> We get you. You don't like SBT's. That's fine.


I'm not the one banging the "Get any old dog" drum...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> She is beautiful!!!!! Awwww look at those sad eyes!!!!!


Don't be fooled  she's a maniac  :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Don't be fooled  she's a maniac  :lol:


Nothing with eyes like that could possibly be a maniac!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> Agree completely with you :thumbup: When we decided to get a dog, i had to take into consideration that Noah had a fear so to speak. We researched before we chose on a BT. I now know we made the right choice.


I waited A LONG time to get Oscar.

We had a disaster with our first dog so was really cautious and wouldn't consider one until i was at home all day, then when i was at home it was because i was having the kids. I had to hold out until i felt my youngest was robust enough for a loony spaniel and fortunately my littly is a toughie however i still think it would have been much easier if i had waited another year but i survived  ..... just about :scared:.

Of course it is doable with hard work and commitment but sadly not everyone realises what they are taking on and puppys are rehomed within days of arriving, we have all seen that on here :frown:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks lovely, Sequeena. Not like she ran into a bus at all! Drool is something that comes with the territory, but you get used to covering your dinner and closing your mouth when they are about to shake their heads!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Nothing with eyes like that could possibly be a maniac!


OK I'll remember that when she's bowled you over and is using you as a pillow :thumbup: :lol: She's a really good girl, has her moments but she's so much better than she was.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Whatever happened to people just having a good old mutt? Seems people want perfection these days.


There is no thing as a good old mutt these days lol cross bred dogs (designer  ) tend to sell for more than the pedigrees!

I'd really like this thread to stay on course and not decend into the usual bull breed debate that has been chewed over numerous times on here.

I thought it'd be good to create an informative thread that perhaps parents considering getting a dog could refer to and draw on the experiences of others.

It might be good to state the pro's and cons of why you think your certain dog is/isn't suitable for children.

I'll start with my CKCS

Pros

*Only had her a short while but have yet to hear a bad word said about the breed temperament wise

*Not overly mouthy for pup & very gentle when she does

* Very calm around children and seems to love their company. She will often seek out their laps for a snooze!

* Olive is very biddable. I'm not sure if this is a breed trait or specific to Olive but she already knows sit, leave, come and down is a work in progress. She'll obey commands from the children as well.

*Generally soft as butter and adores everyone she meets

Cons

I have haven't found any cons particularly relevant to my family set up. The only thing I would say is that CKCS pups may not suit very small children due to their tiny size and the fact that the pup may be unwittingly hurt my a heavy handed/ very young child.

Here's some pics of Olive showing why IMO I made the right choice in choosing that breed to come and join our family


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I waited A LONG time to get Oscar.
> 
> We had a disaster with our first dog so was really cautious and wouldn't consider one until i was at home all day, then when i was at home it was because i was having the kids. I had to hold out until i felt my youngest was robust enough for a loony spaniel and fortunately my littly is a toughie however i still think it would have been much easier if i had waited another year but i survived  ..... just about :scared:.
> 
> Of course it is doable with hard work and commitment but sadly not everyone realises what they are taking on and puppys are rehomed within days of arriving, we have all seen that on here :frown:


The first week was tough... i cried most nights through frustration but i could never have even considered giving Ted away. He was part of our family the minute he walked through the door.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> She looks lovely, Sequeena. Not like she ran into a bus at all! Drool is something that comes with the territory, but you get used to covering your dinner and closing your mouth when they are about to shake their heads!


Thank you  She's been extremely hard work (dog aggressive from 10 weeks) but she's a pleasure to own.

You get used to becoming their towel too  I'm always getting my arms covered in drool from where she's wiped her mouth on me!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Baby British said:


> There is no thing as a good old mutt these days lol cross bred dogs (designer  ) tend to sell for more than the pedigrees!
> 
> I'd really like this thread to stay on course and not decend into the usual bull breed debate that has been chewed over numerous times on here.
> 
> ...


How absolutely darling!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Baby British, them dogs are not very street wise. There's a con.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Baby British, them dogs are not very street wise. There's a con.


But this has no reflection on them as a breed which is suited to children which is what this thread is about


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well everyone seems to be jumping on the bandwagon and accusing SBT's of being dangerous when they're great with children. Are they not?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Well everyone seems to be jumping on the bandwagon and accusing SBT's of being dangerous when they're great with children. Are they not?


not at all, peopel are stating other dogs they have found to be good with children too...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Baby British said:


> There is no thing as a good old mutt these days lol cross bred dogs (designer  ) tend to sell for more than the pedigrees!
> 
> I'd really like this thread to stay on course and not decend into the usual bull breed debate that has been chewed over numerous times on here.
> 
> ...


Lovely pics, I must admit if any first time dog owners ask me about Oscar (cocker) i actually recommend a CKC to them instead  Oscar was lovely but could very easily have ended up being given back as "too full on" in the early days and if you look at the nipping pup thread on here alot of people looking for help on there have cockers so it does seem to be a breed trait.

I have no idea why "streetwise" would be relevant to anyone looking for a dog to be honest :confused1:


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I've already said, any dog can be good with children.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, when considering a puppy, what sort of energy level does the breed have and will you, with children to care for, be able to give it the exercise and stimulation it needs? I am bone idle, so are newfies - great match!

I have never known a nasty golden retriever. They love children, love everybody and very gentle. I have some great videos of Sammy sharing ice cream with my grandchildren when they were little, just sitting at the coffee table with them and waiting to be given some.

I wanted a samoyed when I lost Sammy, but researching breed made me realise that it was not the dog for me. I love german shepherds, but in my experience they are easily unnerved and would not cope with my son. I doubt I will ever have one.

Cavaliers seem to have a good name, but my daughter has one who will bite anyone he doesn't know and even people he does know have to be careful. He has been like this since she got him at eight weeks. he is not aggressive, just scared.

So, two breeds I would stick to are newfies and goldies.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Well everyone seems to be jumping on the bandwagon and accusing SBT's of being dangerous when they're great with children. Are they not?


Why jump on the SBT thing, people have also stated that bouncy dogs like boxers and labs may not be ideal and i have just said i don't really recommend Cocker spaniels so i hardly think there is a bias against the SBT on here 

The thread is about advising on what is the BEST breed with kids, if you have the experience of this breed to state hand on heart that they are fantastic with kids and why then there is no problem with saying that.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I like to think each dog is unique so I would never tell someone get a SBT and he/she will be fine with kids. Same goes for any dog-no matter the breed.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Ok, when considering a puppy, what sort of energy level does the breed have and will you, with children to care for, be able to give it the exercise and stimulation it needs? I am bone idle, so are newfies - great match!
> 
> I have never known a nasty golden retriever. They love children, love everybody and very gentle. I have some great videos of Sammy sharing ice cream with my grandchildren when they were little, just sitting at the coffee table with them and waiting to be given some.
> 
> ...


3-Year-Old Child Mauled By Dog - CityNews

LOL sorry.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jason what is your point in this thread? Yes I agree any breed will be fine with children... IF BROUGHT UP CORRECTLY.

It doesn't mean you should just grab the first dog you see. My OH made this mistake and I've been trying to rectify it for over 10 months! Before anyone gets any dog they should put a lot of thought into it and research.

I've known of JRTs attacking people and I've known of rotti's doing it. It doesn't mean either breed is inherently evil.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Well I like to think each dog is unique so I would never tell someone get a SBT and he/she will be fine with kids. Same goes for any dog-no matter the breed.


Agreed but the point of this thread is to generalise based on typical breed traits which do exist (as i just said with Cockers and them being quite "mouthy" which is a nightmare combination with kids and Labs are famously "bouncy" which again may not be too great if you are worried about your child being knocked over) It's not about aggression as clearly any breed of dog can be aggresive under the wrong circumstances.

This forum is exactly the sort of place a parent would look for advice so its a great thread and might just

A) Make a parent REALLY think about if their kids can handle a pup yet

or

B) Consider a rescue staff based on some of the comments


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> 3-Year-Old Child Mauled By Dog - CityNews
> 
> LOL sorry.


Are you just on a wind up now :confused1:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jason, that is typical of the usual child attacks, though isn't it? The dog wasn't theirs, the child wasn't theirs, so why leave them together? Whatever breed and however gentle it is, it is still a dog. It would not have felt secure in someone else's house in the first place and then to have this child come along who it also probably didn't know, was asking too much. It is perfectly probable that a child that age has hurt the dog in some way, pulled its ears or poked its eye. 

It seems to me that the dog/child minders are entirely responsible for this attack. Dogs rarely turn on the children of their own families - it is nearly always a strange child in the house.

Now this poor creature will be destroyed because of irresponsible bloody people (again)


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oscar was lovely but could very easily have ended up being given back as "too full on" in the early days and if you look at the nipping pup thread on here alot of people looking for help on there have cockers so it does seem to be a breed trait.


And this is the thing that many people don't seem to realise (I include myself in this)

I've never owned a CS but the issues that I see on here a lot of time relate closely to those with many Lab pups. It was only after I had a Lab myself and got hands on experience with hyper puppy mode (& a bolshy full on one at that!) that I began to reconsider previous assumptions I had made.

Labs & Cockers are breed to retrieve which obviously requires use of their mouths and this desire to pick up and mouth everything from an early age is largely evident. Sadly it would appear bite inhibition doesn't come so naturally and the learning process to curb this was for me a painful one to say the least. I also found the biggest source of arrousal to the pup was my kids and he'd only have to glimpse them to decend into mental mode

With Labs I found that they are an exceptionally clever breed - I mean I knew they were intelligent but seriously mine had me sussed from the onset and was quick to expose and play on my weaknesses. If I was failing then I knew my kids wouldn't have a hope in hell which was later proved when the Lab snapped at one of my twins.

It's only my opinion but I'd never have a Lab pup with a small child - infact early teenager probably. The andrex puppy is the biggest example of mis advertizing on the planet!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Well everyone seems to be jumping on the bandwagon and accusing SBT's of being dangerous when they're great with children. Are they not?


I haven't seen anyone on here saying staffies are dangerous & I'm one of those people who'll defend ANY breed of dog that gets a bad press



Jason2 said:


> 3-Year-Old Child Mauled By Dog - CityNews
> 
> LOL sorry.


whats funny about that?


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I haven't seen anyone on here saying staffies are dangerous & I'm one of those people who'll defend ANY breed of dog that gets a bad press
> 
> whats funny about that?


Are you being serious? Staffies have been attack so much on here it's unbelievable.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I haven't seen anyone on here saying staffies are dangerous & I'm one of those people who'll defend ANY breed of dog that gets a bad press


:thumbup: Saying you don't like a dog clearly means you think it's dangerous 
:lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Large breeds are often good around even small childen. Bergamascos, for example, are excellent with kids. Part of what they were originally bred for is to look after the new born lambs, and in the home children take this place. Because the dogs are so intelligent, they seem to tone their bounciness down around kids, and there are numerous stories around about their special affinity with children - these are the ones I have witnessed myself.

One year at our AGM, the person in whose garden we were meeting had a small baby in a pram on the patio - there were twelve bergies there and all of them arranged themselves around the pram and stayed there until the baby was taken indoors for a nap.

If Gabby hears a baby crying on TV, she comes to find me to alert me that something is wrong.

One of my friend's bergies stood in front of the garden gate and wouldn't let her 3 year old past (it had been left open by the postman).

At Crufts Baggio once deliberately postioned himself between a small child who was sitting on the floor and a dog that was running toward him - he didn't do anything, just refused to walk on until the other dog had passed by. Baggio didn't know this child at all but obviously felt that he was at threat.

And here is Baggio making sure my small niece was safe when we stayed at a Travelodge:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I must be on another forum or something  because I'm not seeing what Jason is seeing!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I must be on another forum or something  because I'm not seeing what Jason is seeing!


neither am i : :


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Spellweaver, what dog is that? :O Never seen one of those.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I grew up with a labrador and my son grew up with a GSD.

Whippets are great with kids as are greyhound. The onlything you have to be careful with greyhounds around small children is their whip like tails.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Spellweaver, what dog is that? :O Never seen one of those.


It's a bergamasco - we have three! Take a look here Bergamasco - Pet Encyclopedia The two dogs in the picture are my oldest two (Baggio and Gabby)


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Strangest dog I've ever seen. No offence.  Where did you get those from?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Strangest dog I've ever seen. No offence.  Where did you get those from?


There are lots of strange breeds out there, and because I researched dogs (all types) for years before I got one of my own, I knew about Bergamascos.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL yeah like every dog owner knows about them. I'm sick of so called "experts" saying you have to know this and that. No, stop trying to tell people how to look after a dog.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> LOL yeah like every dog owner knows about them. I'm sick of so called "experts" saying you have to know this and that. No, stop trying to tell people how to look after a dog.


but if people arent told they wont know the correct way to look after a dog ::


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> LOL yeah like every dog owner knows about them. I'm sick of so called "experts" saying you have to know this and that. No, stop trying to tell people how to look after a dog.


What ARE you talking about?


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> What ARE you talking about?


I was thinking that!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> LOL yeah like every dog owner knows about them. I'm sick of so called "experts" saying you have to know this and that. No, stop trying to tell people how to look after a dog.


Oh Jason, Jason, Jason, what are we going to do with you? Take a chill pill hun


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ive got one spare


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Go back and read her post-that looks like a dig. "Because I did my research..." Come on!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Go back and read her post-that looks like a dig. "Because I did my research..." Come on!


It's not a dig. Quite rightly MM did her research


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Go back and read her post-that looks like a dig. "Because I did my research..." Come on!


she wasnt having a dig, she was just saying what research she did before getting merlin...


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> Go back and read her post-that looks like a dig. "Because I did my research..." Come on!


You need to calm down.. she wasn't making a dig. Jeez you really do have a bee in your bonnet.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's not a dig. Quite rightly MM did her research


I'll admit it - it was a slight dig because I don't enjoy Jason's posts on this thread (or any other threads) as they too often have a 'dig' at other people and/or confuzzle the issue. Maybe when Jason learns to use quoting on here, things will be clearer, as many of his replies are out of sequence.

I hope the mods get us back to the original subject.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

It's easy to get back on track... just ignore it  I know i will from now on!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

So in an attempt to get the thread on track...

I think the general gist is that there are very few breeds that would be considered a "perfect" first time family dog therefore people need to honestly asses their family and individual circumstances to find out what they can offer a puppy rather than what a puppy can offer them


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> So in an attempt to get the thread on track...
> 
> I think the general gist is that there are very few breeds that would be considered a "perfect" first time family dog therefore people need to honestly asses their family and individual circumstances to find out what they can offer a puppy rather than what a puppy can offer them


Its definitely down to your own circumstances and what you are wanting from your pet. I think how your own children are makes a big difference too!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> Its definitely down to your own circumstances and what you are wanting from your pet. I think how your own children are makes a big difference too!!!


definately, i know im lucky and my kids are good with dogs, they understand how to treat them most the time and are not bothered by big boistourous dogs but some kids are and the dog is the one who will ultimately suffer if the research isnt done properly


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> definately, i know im lucky and my kids are good with dogs, they understand how to treat them most the time and are not bothered by big boistourous dogs but some kids are and the dog is the one who will ultimately suffer if the research isnt done properly


YUP!!! Noah is very loud and bouncy and noisy... if we had picked a fairly loud and boisterous dog... we'd have been scuppered! 
Ted is quite laid back apart from his mad moments so they compliment each other beautifully.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I might be mistaken as I don't have any children, but I wonder if these "What dog is suitable for my Family?" tests should be rearranged to "What is my family suited to?"

I get the impression there as many (if not more) varieties of children as there are dogs... so someone needs to do an honest quiz/survey and match the type of children to a breed, rather than the other way around!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> definately, i know im lucky and my kids are good with dogs, they understand how to treat them most the time and are not bothered by big boistourous dogs but some kids are and the dog is the one who will ultimately suffer if the research isnt done properly


I wouldn't hesitate to take on a GSD now (if i didn't live with Mr Grumpy) but i made a decision that it was the wrong dog when we were looking as i felt the kids were too young and i have lots of random kids in and out because of the childminding. I needed more experience as a dog owner and my kids needed to have a better understanding of dogs and how to behave round them.

I love GSDs and know they can be fantastic with kids but it was ME and our circumstances that weren't right at that time NOT the dog


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I might be mistaken as I don't have any children, but I wonder if these "What dog is suitable for my Family?" tests should be rearranged to "What is my family suited to?"
> 
> I get the impression there as many (if not more) varieties of children as there are dogs... so someone needs to do an honest quiz/survey and match the type of children to a breed, rather than the other way around!


I definitely sat and thought "How would a puppy react to Noah" I think rather than trying to fit a dog around the family, sometimes you have to fit the family around the dog if that makes any sense?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I might be mistaken as I don't have any children, but I wonder if these "What dog is suitable for my Family?" tests should be rearranged to "What is my family suited to?"
> 
> I get the impression there as many (if not more) varieties of children as there are dogs... so someone needs to do an honest quiz/survey and match the type of children to a breed, rather than the other way around!


That is exactly right and also people should be prepared to accept that actually there may not be the right "dog" and they need to adjust their own circumstances/wait for kids to get bigger etc


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL merlinsmum.  

I'd like a dobermann in the near future. Actually two.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I might be mistaken as I don't have any children, but I wonder if these "What dog is suitable for my Family?" tests should be rearranged to "What is my family suited to?"
> 
> I get the impression there as many (if not more) varieties of children as there are dogs...* so someone needs to do an honest quiz/survey *and match the type of children to a breed, rather than the other way around!


you are spot on :thumbup:

i also think people need to be *honest* with themselves on what they want and expect from a dog


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> LOL merlinsmum.
> 
> I'd like a dobermann in the near future. Actually two.


Come on Jason, we are trying to get this thread back on track and that is irrelevant, if you have nothing more to add on the subject matter then leave it out


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Jason2 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Boxers. I think these are the greatest of all breeds for people with children.


We have always had Boxers in the family, and i grew up with them....fantastic dogs :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> We have always had Boxers in the family, and i grew up with them....fantastic dogs :thumbup:


That does depend on the children! Ithink Boxers would be far too much for younger kids... I've known several boxers myself and they were sometimes too much for an adult.... a big 6ft 2" male adult at that, with tons of previous dog experience.

Like I said.... make a survey for people as to what children they have, ages, attitudes, size.... and _then_ it should lead to a suitable breed.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think regardless of breed some people will achieve a good relationship between their dogs and children and others won't, good management and taining of dogs and children
Because there is a big gap between my three children the eldest was bought up with whippets and various lurchers. The next was bought up with GSDs and the youngest was bought up with Dobes. All of them learnt to walk holding onto dogs.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Most breeds depends nature of dog and good training, my fav german sheperds my little staffy loved kids now i have little westhighland terrier loves kids my little neice trains him, does everything she tells him too she is only turned 8 she also trained her own little border terrier


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I think regardless of breed some people will achieve a good relationship between their dogs and children and others won't, good management and taining of dogs and children.


Completely agree, my friends kids are 8months and 2yrs and have been bought up with a Dobe, she is fantastic....


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

If I were to a doberman, it would be from kennels I know in Serbia. UK ones are not what they used to be.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Jason, perhaps you need to start new threads with the questions you ask and the statements you make.

This thread is about which dog breed makes a good pet to have with children.

The "fact" or "non-fact" about Serbian Dobermans vs UK Dobermans has no relevance to this thread.

I may say that thoroughbreds make better racehorses than Arabs on this thread, it may or may not be true but it has as much relevance as what you have just posted.

If you want a Doberman discussion start one up for yourself.

It is not the only thread that you have done this to, hence my comment.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Think we'll agree to disagree.
> 
> Another breed that are allover the place energy wise, I was knocked over a few times by various boxers, don't get me wrong they pinned me down and licked me half to death but still quite scary. I also know of too families who gave up their boxer because they were two much for the kids. Have also seen a few boxers in training classes where the owners and kids come in and the kids are scared of the dog because it's so high wired and throws itself at them.
> 
> I like boxers but don't think they are the best dogs for kids, not for joe bloggs atleast.


I was raised around a Labrador and four boxers, and they were all great. As long as the owner is responsible and focuses the dogs energy elsewhere there won't be any problems.

But in all fairness all dogs are great with kids as long as the owner is responsible and teaches it not to jump up and burns the dogs energy elsewhere.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

From the points raised on here we all seem to have our own experiances of various breeds and the conclusion would be that most dogs if not all are fine with children IF Both The Child & Dog are trained to RESPECT each other


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just read here: The Best Family Dogs - 10 Breeds For Homes With Children | Dog Reflections


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Despite being led to believe that Labs were ideal family pets ours proved to be the exception to the rule!


Not if he was still a puppy he didn't.

Lab puppies can be a nightmare - some people have this weird misconception they come ready trained, and you can be lucky - you get out what you put in.

This doesn't mean bags of exercise because it can cause serious damage to their joints and also improves their stamina to make them want more exercise.

Training is the way to a Labs heart, pure and simple - an adult or puppy - 10 to 20 minutes training or anything that requires them to use their brain can exhaust them for hours. I've just taken my 20 month old out on the bike for the first time - he didn't get masses of exercise but he had to use his brain to concentrate and co-ordinate - we've not heard him for 6 hours or so - he's flaked out.

They can and do make fantastic family pets - but children and adults have to know how to behave and interact with - otherwise people believe they are a nightmare - when in the majority, albeit not all, the fault lies with the owners rather than the dog.

I am glad you have found a breed that suits your lifestyle, but sad that you didn't do more research before getting a lab.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Milo is fantastic with kids, he'll sit there and let them stroke him, he doesn't jump up.

No offence but it was more down to you yourself not training your Labrador to be calm around kids/adults rather then it being the dogs fault.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

swarthy said:


> I am glad you have found a breed that suits your lifestyle, but sad that you didn't do more research before getting a lab.


I did plenty of research, thank you. Please don't make assumptions without being fully aware of the circumstances.

It has already been mentioned on this thread that all though breed temperament can be generalised there are sometimes exceptions within a breed. My Lab was a very pushy dominant dog both with people and other dogs - far in excess of the average bouncy Labrador.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my retriever playing with my grandson. They were best buddies.


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

Baby British, at least you have the gorgeous Olive now, who no doubt will make a fantastic addition to the family and a great friend for children. As I said on your other thread, you won't stop at the one Cav!!:thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

dillansmummy said:


> Baby British, at least you have the gorgeous Olive now, who no doubt will make a fantastic addition to the family and a great friend for children. As I said on your other thread, you won't stop at the one Cav!!:thumbup:


lol I'm smitten but Olive will have to make do with the cats and other animals for company right now. It costs a bomb to insure her and the two cats so definitely won't be any additions in the near future! That said I have a sneaking suspicion that there will always be a cav in my life


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

A bulldog!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Well I'm a cynic too but can assure you there's not one dog I don't like the look of  Bit hard to be fussy when you own a dog that looks like it ran into a wall
> 
> We are entitled to get whichever dog we choose


Luna is the cutest!! x


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

slakey said:


> No offence but it was more down to you yourself not training your Labrador to be calm around kids/adults rather then it being the dogs fault.


I'm sorry but I will not take criticism from those unfamiliar with both myself and the dog in question.

For your information I travelled across the country for help with 'training' my Lab from a decent behaviorist. She deemed that myself and the dog were mismatched in that he was very dominant where in comparison I was weak - nothing wrong with either of us, just a human and canine nature that wasn't compatible - but a book on Labradors wouldn't tell you about that sort of thing.

I'm not going to discuss this issue any further as it is irrelevant to the thread.


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

Baby British said:


> lol I'm smitten but Olive will have to make do with the cats and other animals for company right now. It costs a bomb to insure her and the two cats so definitely won't be any additions in the near future! That said I have a sneaking suspicion that there will always be a cav in my life


Wait until she is a little older and you start thinking where has my puppy gone? She's all grown up. Then you'll probably do as I do and have a look at the ads for puppies, just looking of course!
I found it very hard not to get another Cav before I got Honey, the main reason being I have two boys 3 & 5 who run around like looney's most of the time and knowing how small cavs are as 8wk old pups I couldn't run the risk of it getting hurt. Shar pei was one of our choices and I am so glad we have Honey, she fits in very well with our lives. The boys adore her, she is robust and chunky enough even from 8wks of age that we don't feel she is fragile enough to break. They don't bark very much, VERY loyal to their humans, don't moult a great deal (compared to Cav's!) and are very clean. 
















This is Honey on the mini trampoline with my eldest son, she makes a bee line as soon as the kids get on it!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Baby British said:


> I'm sorry but I will not take criticism from those unfamiliar with both myself and the dog in question.
> 
> For your information I travelled across the country for help with 'training' my Lab from a decent behaviorist. She deemed that myself and the dog were mismatched in that he was very dominant where in comparison I was weak - nothing wrong with either of us, just a human and canine nature that wasn't compatible - but a book on Labradors wouldn't tell you about that sort of thing.
> 
> I'm not going to discuss this issue any further as it is irrelevant to the thread.





Baby British said:


> I did plenty of research, thank you. Please don't make assumptions without being fully aware of the circumstances.
> 
> It has already been mentioned on this thread that all though breed temperament can be generalised there are sometimes exceptions within a breed. My Lab was a very pushy dominant dog both with people and other dogs - far in excess of the average bouncy Labrador.


And EXACTLY how many lab puppies have you spent any reasonable time with?

Everything you describe is normal labrador puppy behaviour which it sounds like you exacerbated by over exercising.

As a labrador owner and breeder, your story is way way too common - so there must be an awful lot of 'untypical' labradors out there.

Labrador puppies and children need their own space, if I had a penny for every labrador returned to breeders because they are 'aggressive' - I would be a very rich woman - invariably when the breeders dig deeper the child / owner is more often than not at fault.

I've refused to sell puppies to some families because of their kids because their behaviour is totally indicative of what the future holds, and I don't particularly want a reprobate puppy back in 6 months time.

IF the dog was so dominant and so untypical of a labrador, how is it making such a good working dog - when these dogs need to be driven yes, but steady, quiet and unassuming.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Sorry but how's it irrelevant, everything I said matters.

You obviously didn't teach your dog how to behave around children and you didn't teach your children how to behave around the dog, but yet the dog gets the blunt end of the stick and gets re-homed.

I used to crawl all over our lab when I was a baby and he was as good as gold about it all, and I've seen many other labs be the same around small and big children.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it depends a lot on the temperment of the child as well as the dog.
I would say as long as the child can take being knocked over a *German **Shorthaired pointer *is an excellent dog for kids:thumbup:
My son is 3 and my GSP has been absolutley brilliant with him. My son can take being knocked over and just gets back up again. And Woody can take being led on and squeezed. They are both equally tolerant of each other.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

swarthy said:


> And EXACTLY how many lab puppies have you spent any reasonable time with?


Just mine but I spent more than a 'reasonable' amount of time with trainers who had plenty of experience in Labradors and their differing temperaments.



slakey said:


> Sorry but how's it irrelevant, everything I said matters.
> 
> You obviously didn't teach your dog how to behave around children and you didn't teach your children how to behave around the dog, but yet the dog gets the blunt end of the stick and gets re-homed.
> 
> I used to crawl all over our lab when I was a baby and he was as good as gold about it all, and I've seen many other labs be the same around small and big children.


I wouldn't think a baby crawling over a dog is particualrly good practice  Did your parents not teach you how to behave around dogs 

My Lab did not get the blunt end of the stick as my OH drove across the country from West Wales to the east coast to ensure he went to a good home. I'll point out as well before you mention it that he wasn't rehomed for money either plus we paid for the petrol to transport him all that way and all of his possessions went with him. The only person with the blunt end of the stick was me as I broke my heart when he left.

Now I'd be grateful if you two could take your ego's and spread the love else where because you are spoiling my thread.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yeah I wasn't a behaved baby, but isn't that what babies do, crawl around everywhere and get to know objects with their hands?

Your children are 8 and two twins of 5, so more then likely hyped the dog up, or possibly their energy levels rubbed off onto the dog which then made your dog excitable.

Just because you drove far and paid for petrol, took all his possessions with him doesn't mean he got the blunt end of the stick, he was moved from a family that he though loved him to a complete and utter stranger, without even knowing what he'd done wrong.

Labradors are well known as "the family dog" everywhere you look, so I'm guessing you're saying a very high percent of the worlds population are wrong?

Also I'll post in which ever thread I like, I'm not spoiling your thread either, I'm just posting my opinion, you asked which I thought was the best suited family pet, and I done that along with possibly pointing out your flaws that you done with the Labrador.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Having read all the opinions expressed on types of dog that are good with kids, have you come any closer to a decision??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I for one am glad the Labrador went to such a good home. There's not many people out there who would do that.

Regardless of why the pup was rehomed baby british had the guts to say 'this isn't right, I can't do this' and find a good home.

We are not all perfect dog owners.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Now I'd be grateful if you two could take your ego's and spread the love else where because you are spoiling my thread.


You get a puppy - rehome it - then flaunt another puppy criticising the labrador - and blame our egos 

Did you not consider returning the puppy to the breeder as opposed to rehoming it yourself?



sequeena said:


> I for one am glad the Labrador went to such a good home. There's not many people out there who would do that.


If it was from a responsible breeder, there would have been a contract in place requiring the puppy to be returned to the breeder - if this wasn't the case - it might go someway to explaining the problems encountered


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I for one am glad the Labrador went to such a good home. There's not many people out there who would do that.
> 
> Regardless of why the pup was rehomed baby british had the guts to say 'this isn't right, I can't do this' and find a good home.
> 
> We are not all perfect dog owners.


I agree Sequeena.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it also depends on how experienced or not the parents are with dogs.

Some single people living on their own with no great pressure on them cannot cope with a dog, they are just incapable of dealing with and training a dog.

However once they have children, everyone then thinks they are some fantastic dog trainer, and can easily cope with screaming children, a cat, a rabbit, 6 gerbils, a full time job, and a puppy.

It is definitely the pups fault and before they know it they are in a kennel looking for a new home. 

Looking at in the cold light of day it was never going to work but so many just join the bandwagon and it is the poor dogs that suffer.

Perhaps in order to get a pup, everyone should take home a puppy toy, that is similar to the toy baby that they give to potential single teenage mothers to give them a taste of reality. The puppy toy can whine and bark for hours at night, wee and poo in all sorts of odd places and bite, chew and scratch anything it goes near, and unless is well trained by their new "owner" will continue to do so. Some will take it in their stride and others will fall at the first hurdle, it may however give some an idea of the reality of dog ownership and training and may prevent some of them buying the real thing.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I'm not the perfect owner either, I'm far from it.

I have my opinion and I have every right to express it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

slakey said:


> I'm not the perfect owner either, I'm far from it.
> 
> I have my opinion and I have every right to express it.


I didn't say you didn't have the right. In my own opinion I think baby british did the right thing for the puppy, not for herself or her family.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I didn't say you didn't have the right. In my own opinion I think baby british did the right thing for the puppy, not for herself or her family.


And then going out and getting another puppy... without knowing that the same problem could occur, and then only to re-home that puppy as well.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

slakey said:


> I'm not the perfect owner either, I'm far from it.
> 
> I have my opinion and I have every right to express it.


Oh but you are spoiling the thread 

There is no such thing as the perfect dog or the perfect owner - my 10 month old Lab is running me ragged at the moment - she has steamed into adolescence at a rate that has taken us all by surprise and nearly faced an ASBO from the showring a couple of weeks ago  she must be another 'untypical' labrador - there's clearly many of them around


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

slakey said:


> And then going out and getting another puppy... without knowing that the same problem could occur, and then only to re-home that puppy as well.


The cav pup? It's not been rehomed has it?
I sincerely hope that she is able to cope better this time round and realises what comes with a puppy.

I'm not going to agree with you that she's irresponsible. A lot of owners make the same mistakes, but she did the right thing by the pup.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> The cav pup? It's not been rehomed has it?
> I sincerely hope that she is able to cope better this time round and realises what comes with a puppy.
> 
> I'm not going to agree with you that she's irresponsible. A lot of owners make the same mistakes, but she did the right thing by the pup.


No it hasn't been re-homed, I'm just saying she didn't know how the puppy could've turned out so it could've led to another puppy getting re-homed.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Oh but you are spoiling the thread
> 
> There is no such thing as the perfect dog or the perfect owner - my 10 month old Lab is running me ragged at the moment - she has steamed into adolescence at a rate that has taken us all by surprise and nearly faced an ASBO from the showring a couple of weeks ago  she must be another 'untypical' labrador - there's clearly many of them around


Oh I know that feeling all too well  except mine is a 7 stone mastiff.

I do think that sometimes people are just better equipped to handle pups. I don't have children so I have all the time in the world to devote to a puppy and because I don't have the extra stress things don't get to me as quickly.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

slakey said:


> No it hasn't been re-homed, I'm just saying she didn't know how the puppy could've turned out so it could've led to another puppy getting re-homed.


That is very true, not disagreeing with you there. Like I said though I hope she's realised this time round how demanding pups are.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[/QUOTE]I'm surprised no one has mentioned Boxers. I think these are the greatest of all breeds for people with children.


> Oh how lovely it so to here that! I am currentley fostering a Boxer through Many Tears. He is 18 months old and an ex breeding boy
> 
> He has come into my home, been fantastic with my son, other dogs and the cats !! I just want to find him the perfect home.
> 
> Another vote for Staffies too, grew up with them. They rock !


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had any problem whatsoever coping with a puppy and the children, but a puppy and my late husband - now that was a different matter. He insisted on treating the dog by the old fashioned, outdated ideas, like rubbing his nose in it when he messed. He also kept giving the dog chocolate even though I told him not to - being a man, he of course knew better. The rows we had over the dog were unbelievable. With Ferdie and Joshua there was just me and my son, and it all went very smoothly!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> Having read all the opinions expressed on types of dog that are good with kids, have you come any closer to a decision??


My mind was made up at the start of this thread but I thought it'd be interesting to gauge the different opinions of other dog owners. You only have to google the question posed in the OP to come up with a range of conflicting answers.

IMO there are breeds with traits that are either favourable or otherwise when it comes to keeping them with kids although it would be foolish to think that there aren't exceptions - but is the risk worth it? I think that this should be the first port of call and then when you have settled on a chosen breed & breeder it's then important to assess (with the breeders assistance) individual temperament as there could also be exceptions in breeds classed as good with children.

Training both the dog and children are also important factors but IMO if you fess up on the earlier decisions then you run the risk of running into problems later on.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

swarthy said:


> There is no such thing as the perfect dog or the perfect owner -


Oh I am so glad to hear you say that.... sometimes the pressure on doing everything right can be ENORMOUS and at the end of the day, even if you have busted a gut to do things by the book, and you have a dog with issues, still people look at you like you're a failure or an irresponsible owner! :thumbup:


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had puppies both, BC(before children) and AC(after children) and I must say I can handle them better now (AC), I think when you have kids you quickly learn sitting down is only something you do on the toilet and you come prepared with baby wipes, kitchen towel/tea towel and have a vast supply of washing powder to hand! Getting Honey and toilet/puppy training was nothing compared to the human babies. At least Honey tends to do her business in the same spot outside. My 3 year old still has a habit of weeing himself when he chooses on my carpets!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> From the points raised on here we all seem to have our own experiances of various breeds and the conclusion would be that most dogs if not all are fine with children IF Both The Child & Dog are trained to RESPECT each other


I agree! You often see kids in JHA and YKC classes from as young as 6 years old competently handling all sorts of breeds, even large breeds. The rapport between these kids and their dogs sometimes has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh I am so glad to hear you say that.... sometimes the pressure on doing everything right can be ENORMOUS and at the end of the day, even if you have busted a gut to do things by the book, and you have a dog with issues, still people look at you like you're a failure or an irresponsible owner! :thumbup:


Rep for that post missy. There have been MANY many times when Luna has played up in public and I honestly thought she'd have to go when she snapped at my face. I felt terrible, like I was doing everything wrong and asked myself why couldn't I just have a normal dog????

You live and learn etc.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh I am so glad to hear you say that.... sometimes the pressure on doing everything right can be ENORMOUS and at the end of the day, even if you have busted a gut to do things by the book, and you have a dog with issues, still people look at you like you're a failure or an irresponsible owner! :thumbup:


I agree, due to the type of dogs we own I think people are scrutinising us even more & when the dogs plays up it's like they're expecting it to prove a point


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

dillansmummy said:


> I've had puppies both, BC(before children) and AC(after children) and I must say I can handle them better now (AC), I think when you have kids you quickly learn sitting down is only something you do on the toilet and you come prepared with baby wipes, kitchen towel/tea towel and have a vast supply of washing powder to hand!


I've not had kids, but I having a puppy is about the same work (without the painful birth!) also used to breed cats, so the hard work comes as standard.... lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I agree, due to the type of dogs we own I think people are scrutinising us even more & when the dogs plays up it's like they're expecting it to prove a point


yep, and if anything happens involving our dogs they are autonmatically blamed :frown:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you know what? I've read a lot of threads on here recently referring to nasty members making unneccessary, snidey or outright hurtful comments to other users. It would appear that this thread has fallen prey to the same fate.

To the members in question - you are clearly above me or atleast appear to think you are in your small little minds.

Please feel free to continue chewing the fat but you can do so without me. I find your comments both rude and offensive and I have better things to do than spend time on a forum where people think it is ok to tear strips off another for no good reason.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Do you know what? I've read a lot of threads on here recently referring to nasty members making unneccessary, snidey or outright hurtful comments to other users. It would appear that this thread has fallen prey to the same fate.
> 
> To the members in question - you are clearly above me or atleast appear to think you are in your small little minds.
> 
> Please feel free to continue chewing the fat but you can do so without me. I find your comments both rude and offensive and I have better things to do than spend time on a forum where people think it is ok to tear strips off another for no good reason.


Are we reading the same thread?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I've not had kids, but I having a puppy is about the same work (without the painful birth!) also used to breed cats, so the hard work comes as standard.... lol


Kids are much harder, believe me. you can't take your eyes off the little b****ers, and it goes on longer!


----------



## dillansmummy (Mar 23, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Kids are much harder, believe me. you can't take your eyes off the little b****ers, and it goes on longer!


Wish I could get a flexi lead for the kids sometimes so I know where they are!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Kids are much harder, believe me. you can't take your eyes off the little b****ers, and it goes on longer!


I'll stick to puppies then... too old for kids now anyway! :lol:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Do you know what? I've read a lot of threads on here recently referring to nasty members making unneccessary, snidey or outright hurtful comments to other users. It would appear that this thread has fallen prey to the same fate.
> 
> To the members in question - you are clearly above me or atleast appear to think you are in your small little minds.
> 
> Please feel free to continue chewing the fat but you can do so without me. I find your comments both rude and offensive and I have better things to do than spend time on a forum where people think it is ok to tear strips off another for no good reason.


Yup I'm being nasty, and also make unneccessary, snidey and outright hurtful comments :confused1:

I'm not above anybody, I'm just saying it how I see it. If you can't take that, it's not my problem.

This is the type of thread that will lead to arguments.

And you saying that Labradors aren't a family pet, well you are just asking for it lol.

I'm not saying Labradors are the only pet for families, every pet is depending on how responsible you are towards the animal and if you teach your family members how to act around the pet.

If that's being nasty, then ****... may as well ban me now :blink:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Do you know what? I've read a lot of threads on here recently referring to nasty members making unneccessary, snidey or outright hurtful comments to other users. It would appear that this thread has fallen prey to the same fate.
> 
> To the members in question - you are clearly above me or atleast appear to think you are in your small little minds.
> 
> Please feel free to continue chewing the fat but you can do so without me. I find your comments both rude and offensive and I have better things to do than spend time on a forum where people think it is ok to tear strips off another for no good reason.


No good reason - according to your first post - you have JUST got this Cav pup and it is the perfect family pet - how long did you have the Lab puppy before you decided it was too much for you to manage?

I don't see how that is being small minded - I've rehomed a dog a dog I had paid for and trained - the best financial option would undoubtedly be to keep him - and I've been slated for it - I DO think it is narrow minded for criticising someone for rehoming without knowing all the facts, however,

I also think it is downright irresponsible to get rid of one puppy and replace it with another when the first one went because there were clearly problems managing it.

Let's just hope this perfect Cav pup doesn't do the same way when it's been around a little while.

Common sense says one would wait until the children are older to avoid making another mistake - because whichever way you play it - it is YOUR mistake - that's not small minded or egotistical - it's fact and a sad fact that your scenario is far from unique - and *every one* of those people will tell exactly the same story, their puppy was different from every other labrador, or whatever breed it happens to be.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

swarthy said:


> Common sense says one would wait until the children are older to avoid making another mistake - because whichever way you play it - it is YOUR mistake - that's not small minded or egotistical - it's fact and a sad fact that your scenario is far from unique - and *every one* of those people will tell exactly the same story, their puppy was different from every other labrador, or whatever breed it happens to be.


This is very true. I have a friend who loves to come and see my dogs because he once had a newfoundland, but HIS newfoundland was not like they were supposed to be. He pulled on the lead, he was absolutely loony, etc. Watching him with mine, it is so obvious that he didn't have a clue. Rolling around on the floor with a giant puppy is no way to calm them down, now is it? Whatever the breed traits, one can always spoil those traits if one tries.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Watching him with mine, it is so obvious that he didn't have a clue. Rolling around on the floor with a giant puppy is no way to calm them down, now is it? Whatever the breed traits, one can always spoil those traits if one tries.


Yes  Not sure I would want to roll around the floor with a Newfie  I got sat on by one when I worked at the kennels 

Three of my Labs are under 2 - the two youngest I often say - god, I could return them to the breeder and then suddenly remember I AM the breeder  but the basics are there, and they are very typical of their breed and once they come through adolescence will settle into fine well mannered young dogs.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

swarthy said:


> No good reason - according to your first post - you have JUST got this Cav pup and it is the perfect family pet - how long did you have the Lab puppy before you decided it was too much for you to manage?
> 
> I don't see how that is being small minded - I've rehomed a dog a dog I had paid for and trained - the best financial option would undoubtedly be to keep him - and I've been slated for it - I DO think it is narrow minded for criticising someone for rehoming without knowing all the facts, however,
> 
> ...


Who the hell do you think you are to judge me, my kids, my situation or my decisions  ?!

When did I rehome the dog? How old was he? How much training and time did I dedicate to him? What specific issues did he have? Answer: You have no idea because you are making assumptions without knowing the facts or even thinking to ask before disparaging me.

Screw you.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Must be the dogs fault... 

Couldn't possibly be the owners :001_huh:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Yes  Not sure I would want to roll around the floor with a Newfie  I got sat on by one when I worked at the kennels
> 
> Three of my Labs are under 2 - the two youngest I often say - god, I could return them to the breeder and then suddenly remember I AM the breeder  but the basics are there, and they are very typical of their breed and once they come through adolescence will settle into fine well mannered young dogs.


Hehe :lol: Dexter our first Lab....first dog of our own, i remember thinking...What the hell quite often! especially during adolescence, i am still waiting for him to grow up now at 7 
I think it really does depend on the owner....I know someone at the moment who has a young Lab, with two youngsters who is struggling, but she admits it's her fault he has had little input...and now the cute pup is a adolescent.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Luvdogs said:


> but she admits it's her fault he has had little input...and now the cute pup is a adolescent.


In my own experience, generally dogs hit adolescence far harder than girls (although my youngest is testing that theory) - my boy was hell on earth - but because the basics were there at 22 months he has come back to me and is maturing nicely both physically and mentally, although he can still challenge me if the mood takes him.

I think the trouble with Labs is so many people expect them to arrive ready trained, when nothing is further from the truth - and they can challenge the mind and soul far more than quite a few other breeds.

When I brought No 2 home, I didn't have a night's sleep for about 5 months - she was a swine - number 1 was born old, boy did I have a wake up call. No 2 is now 4.5 she STILL rules the roost  but I wouldn't change her for all the tea in china.

If the pup hits adolescence without the basic training, then the owner potentially has a very big problem on their hands


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Hehe :lol: Dexter our first Lab....first dog of our own, i remember thinking...What the hell quite often! especially during adolescence, i am still waiting for him to grow up now at 7
> I think it really does depend on the owner....I know someone at the moment who has a young Lab, with two youngsters who is struggling, but she admits it's her fault he has had little input...and now the cute pup is a adolescent.


It's interesting that those experienced in labs say about not over exciting them and being calm. This probably explains why quite alot of families take them on with young children and then can't cope. It's really very hard to stop Under 5s being "exciting" and i think that is then what generates the cycle of looniness, over excited (probably overtired and overstimulated pup) + exhuberant (normal) pre schoolers = potential, for snapping, jumping, knocking over etc, you can see how it happens.

Most of the hard work with Oscar when he was a pup was "managing" the interaction between him and the kids whilst maintaining a normal household and its very easy to get it wrong without realising it.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> It's interesting that those experienced in labs say about not over exciting them and being calm. This probably explains why quite alot of families take them on with young children and then can't cope.


This was my point when I first posted and the OP said their Lab was different to every other Lab - but I was accused of being egotistical and spoiling the thread.

And that 'different' story is played out throughout the UK on an almost daily basis.

It doesn't help also that Labs are the cash-cows of puppy farmers) usually bred for colour with no thought to type, temperament or health leading to many dogs who are completely untypical of their breed


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

swarthy said:


> This was my point when I first posted and the OP said their Lab was different to every other Lab - but I was accused of being egotistical and spoiling the thread.
> 
> And that 'different' story is played out throughout the UK on an almost daily basis.
> 
> It doesn't help also that Labs are the cash-cows of puppy farmers) usually bred for colour with no thought to type, temperament or health leading to many dogs who are completely untypical of their breed


Regretfully i think it was probably Mr Andrex that had a fair amount to do with it aswell 

This was what i meant when i sadi that maybe Labs,cocker and springers aren't ideal for young children. Of course the CAN be fantastic but it is too easy to underestimate the level of work/input involved for the first time dog owner. Often these people have done lots of research and given it alot of thought (although most do buy badly due to lack of knowledge) but the reality is often very different when you get the pup home.

Its a bit like when you are pregnant and parents tell you that you won't get ANY sleep when the baby arrives. You never believe them but it's true  It's difficult to understand the demands of a puppy until you have had one 

I won't comment on the OPs circumstances because i have no idea of them but i have had a puppy years ago (my first puppy) that was a complete nightmare and after 18 months of giving it everything (including one to one training) i had to admit defeat and accept that she was totally the wrong dog for us. If we had had children at the time i would have had to make that decision much sooner than i did. She was totally unruly, wrecked the house, suffered severe seperation anxiety and showed signs of true aggression from a very early stage. Not a dog for the faint hearted OR a novice


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

All you people are having problems with Labradors...

Milo is as good as gold :|

Have I got a miracle Labrador or something...? Okay he does chew sometimes but that's mainly magazines and letters that are left around, it's wrong but he doesn't do it on a daily basis.

He hasn't wrecked the house either, no chewing on doors, kitchen units, carpet, sofa's...

That may be because I'm around a lot of the time, but when nobody is here and I've come back the house is most of the time the same way I left it.

That may change when I've got my job though.

It's definitely going to change once his sister comes to live with us for a while, she's an absolute sod!

Went out one time and left all 3 out as I thought they'd be fine, only came home to find out she *yes I know it was mainly her* had ripped all the stuffing out of her bed... and that was the second one, earlier she ripped up the boys bed, was not a happy bunny, mum bought a new bed for the boys so she better not rip that one up.

Also I'm sort of worried that her behaviour will rubbed off onto Milo, and then once she goes back to her house, Milo will be a pain in the arse


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

slakey said:


> All you people are having problems with Labradors...
> 
> Milo is as good as gold :|
> 
> Have I got a miracle Labrador or something...? Okay he does chew sometimes but that's mainly magazines and letters that are left around, it's wrong but he doesn't do it on a daily basis.


Not having problems with Labradors per se - I've got 6 of them, 5 girls, one boy ranging from 7.5 years to 10 months old.

Two of them, mother and daughter were born old and haven't chewed a thing. If they were that horrendous, I wouldn't breed them - but make no mistake, the general rule of thumb is that lab puppies can be hard work -if anything, it is YOUR dog who is the exception rather than the difficult ones.

Having said that, your signature indicates he is a year old? If he is entire it's quite possible he hasn't hit adolescence yet - and may well be the calm before the storm.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yup, he is calm for a young boy, I was expecting havoc, but none of that has appeared... yet.

Hopefully I can sort it out before it gets bad and catch the adolescence early on 

More then likely it'll come while his sister is living her lol.

Hopefully he can stay like this though haha.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

slakey said:


> All you people are having problems with Labradors...
> 
> Milo is as good as gold :|
> 
> ...


Just to clarify the dog i had wasn't a labrador (it was a gsd/collie cross) was just making the point about some dogs not being right for certain households and it isn't always to do with lack of research or effort applied  Thats why threads like this are so important IMO because they tell it like it really is rather than sugar coating the whole puppy thing :001_cool:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Oh yeah no worries, but loads of people told me Labradors are cute puppies but destroy houses lol.

I have yet to see it from Milo


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I have given this some thought. 

I believe that a pug would be the best dog for a house with children...


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

swarthy said:


> In my own experience, generally dogs hit adolescence far harder than girls (although my youngest is testing that theory) - my boy was hell on earth - but because the basics were there at 22 months he has come back to me and is maturing nicely both physically and mentally, although he can still challenge me if the mood takes him.
> 
> If the pup hits adolescence without the basic training, then the owner potentially has a very big problem on their hands


Agree, the boys have certainly been more of a challenge during the teenage stage the my lab girl, who is certainly no angel!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Yes....a lot of people do think they are easy, and they certainly aren't for everyone.....
> Where i sometimes walk, i often see a lovely lady who has a big strapping yellow boy.
> This lady is the only person i know who sits on the floor if the dog is on the sofa, he humps her every time she gets out of the shower.....you get the picture
> Beginning of this year he pulled over after he spotted a cat! she busted her knee and nose and had a huge black eye....and time off work!
> She has got help with him now fortunately.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

slakey said:


> Oh yeah no worries, but loads of people told me Labradors are cute puppies but destroy houses lol.
> 
> I have yet to see it from Milo


hehe yes - I was brought up with GSD and Corgis - the GSD's were homewreckers of the physical kind when pups  I wondered what all the fuss was about when we got Lab no 1 - Lab no 2 MORE than made up for her excellent behaviour 

No 2 is 4.5 now, and although she doesn't chew things - anything remotely edible is not safe 

To date her tally of things that stick in my mind include

Dead fish off the beach
Boxes of chocolates
SEALED Packets of Nature Diet from inside a cupboard
SEALED Tins of pedigree chum (and no blood in sight)
Loaves of bread
Out of date salads
Over-ripe bananas
Toast and sandwiches / rolls from my hand (pre my coeliac days) 
pistachio nuts IN their shells
Packets of sherbert lemons including wrappers
Chinese
Indian
packets of polos, tic tacs, wine gums
Rubbish off the street
Cat Poo 

She has NO qualms about stealing food from the other dogs (with the exception of my oldest girl who rules the roost in most ways.

She tells me when it is 545am in summer and 645am in Winter - when home, she tells me when it is 6pm or 10pm for walks, 12 noon for dinner

- she tells me when I've held a treat for too long in the showring, or if I've been on the phone for too long 

And I wouldn't change a hair on her little madam head 

and as you can see, butter wouldn't melt 










On the plus side, if your pup isn't a chewer, it is unlikely to become a chewer


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Only thing he's chewed are magazines, books and some letters, so no major damage really, not like the terrors I was being told with out first lab when I was younger, ripped the carpet from the living room all the way to the dining room, which might I say is about 30ft+ in length :|

Maybe Zeus just keeps him active enough for me


----------



## bethanyc17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was brought up from the age of 3 with a labrador puppy, she has been brilliant! She loved to play with me and never got aggressive once! But I also agree that its the dog not the breed!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

swarthy said:


> When I brought No 2 home, I didn't have a night's sleep for about 5 months - she was a swine - number 1 was born old, boy did I have a wake up call. No 2 is now 4.5 she STILL rules the roost  but I wouldn't change her for all the tea in china.
> 
> If the pup hits adolescence without the basic training, then the owner potentially has a very big problem on their hands


It was the other way round with mine. Joshua was also "born old" as you say, never did any puppy things, always waits for his dinner without being told, never chews anything, always comes back when called. But he really does make an awful lot of noise! He cries a lot, he barks a lot, whereas with Ferdie you wouldn't know you had a dog in the house.


----------

